# Ok to store things in the weed compartment (jumper cables)?



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Soupcan325i said:


> I'm a bit of a Type A personality so I prefer to keep clutter out of the trunk if it's something I don't use very often. And as others have said, more room for the dead hookers.


For the junk I want to store, I bought a sports bag and keeping all the stuff in there. I also have a bottle of spare oil, which I am keeping in a special bag by BMW, which can be attached to the trunk wall by loop velcro sewn onto the back. Cool stuff.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I put my jumper cables in the little bin that covers the spare tire when you lift up the trunk flooring.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> I put my jumper cables in the little bin that covers the spare tire when you lift up the trunk flooring.


Oh, you mean the heroin compartment?

:rofl:


----------



## gerg (Dec 28, 2003)

I have a rusty razor in my weed compartment. Never removed it. The previous owner must have used it as a Nose Candy Kit stash!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

TD said:


> Call me "nitpick" tonight, but the battery has never been in the front of a BMW as long as I've been alive, AFAIK.
> 
> That space used to house the DSC controller.


 My 318ti was/is a BMW as far as I know, and the battery was up front.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

TD said:


> My E30 had it's battery in the trunk as do both of my E36s. How far back do you consider recent? The E30s started production in 1983.


How far back? E36 and E46 cars have batteries in the front. There's a chap on here who posted pics of a 316ti - built about thirty minutes ago - and you can clearly see the battery in the engine compartment.

E30s actually started production in 1982, not 1983.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

andy_thomas said:


> How far back? E36 and E46 cars have batteries in the front.


Only the four cylinder models. 318d and 320d, although four cylinder, have the battery in the trunk.


----------



## otto325ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Soupcan325i said:


> I realized there is more ghetto storage space in the wheel well of the spare...not much, but enough for a few bottles of water and some rope.


 :rofl: Actually I like the "G" space right in front of me when I drive, took out the airbag on the steering wheel so i can hide my nine in there.


----------

